# Tecumseh mower engine runs for 3 secs



## JustinPayne (Mar 29, 2004)

The Engine is a Tecumseh TVS115(56600). The problem is that the engine will start when I prime it but will only run for about 3 seconds and then stop. Prime again, run 3 secs, stop. Etc.
It has fresh gas. I just checked the spark plug and gap, changed the oil and air filter. It was running well, although sometimes its RPMs would go in waves.
It has a float type carburetor. I removed the float bowl to make sure there wasn't "gunk" in there. Everything looks good.
Obviously it has something to do w/ the fuel intake after it gets to the float bowl so that's where I will start first.
I have a Technicians manual, so I'm not w/o hope but I'd rather have some input before ripping everything apart.

Thanks


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

If no fuel was present when you removed the float bowl, check the fuel inlet needle/seat. It may be stuck closed or clogged. If that's not the problem, work your way back to the fuel tank. Check fuel line and the fuel tank pickup for obstructions. 

If fuel was present in the float bowl, you probably have a blockage in the jets.


----------



## JustinPayne (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, fuel gets to the float bowl just fine so you're suggestion of the jets seems logical.
Where the heck are the jets. As mentioned, I have the Tecumseh Technician's Handbook. If you have the same book, please point out the page where I can get a better idea where these jets are located, but it's not clear, at this time, to me. If you don't, maybe you can provide me with some images online?

Thanks.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Justin
Check out the diagram on this site and it will probably clarify the problems you are having. http://www.lawn-mower-shop.com/carb1.htm
Most likely you have one of the small orifices plugged on your carb and that's what is causing the problem. 
One thing you didn't mention is if you have an adjustable Hi Speed screw or is it fixed, reason being is if it is adjustable, then you should be able to turn the screw out maybe 1/4 of a turn counter clockwise (richen the mixture) and the mower should run now.

snoman


----------



## JustinPayne (Mar 29, 2004)

*Got it and thanks.*

It was a clog in those little holes in Hi Speed screw. Blew it out and it now runs like a charm.
I just wanted to say thanks to you guys for your assistance.


----------



## clpetroff (May 15, 2006)

Can you guys tell me more about the Hi speed screw hole? My TVS115 has two limit screws, and I had this mower running great last year. Then this year it started and ran great the first time, then hard to start after that, and then only run after using starter fluid; and now only runs for 3 sec using the starter fluid. Wierd. I have taken the carburetor apart many times looking for something obvious. What am I missing?Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Taking the carb off and looking at it won't show you if its got a clog, I'd suggest you take the carb apart, and soak it in carb cleaner for a couple hours and blow it out (through any and all holes you see) good with compressed air, have a carb rebuild kit to replace the gaskets, needle and seat and such.


----------



## tskelley (Dec 26, 2009)

I was having the same problem and replaced the bowl kit, part # 730637A. The mower runs fine, but the bulb primer is no longer functional, and here that was the one thing that always got the mower started. Now I have to use starting fluid to start the engine. I checked to make sure the gasket holes were lined up correctly and everything looks good. Is there a good diagram that shows how this should look? Any ideas on what could be wrong here?


----------



## kevin amack (Jun 26, 2011)

worked all day on same problem with same engine. finally found this info from DS on this site. Cleaned out the very small holes in the bolt that is in the bottom of the feul bowl - worked like a charm. Thanks DS!


----------

